# Posting video of training



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

There are quite a few people who post video of training sessions on the internet. I, for one, am completely opposed to this practice for several reasons. One, To me training is private. What my dog looks like and what I need to do to make training is nobodys business. Training is not about making the dog look good, it is to isolate and fix problems, trial day is when the dog must look good. Two, Not everyone watching the video is going to understand the training. It only takes one idiot that does not know what they are looking at to create problems. Three, While I do not entirely subscribe to this idea I will include it. A good friend of mine once said "People pay a lot of money to learn how to do this, why would you give it to them for free?" 

For these reasons, and others, I do not allow any of my training to be filmed much less publicly posted on the internet. 

Perhaps someone can enlighten me as to why filming and publicly posting video of training is so popular?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think many(most all) helpers would agree with you. 
The session may be misinterpreted by those who don't know the reason for what is going on. 
In my last club and the group I'm training with now videotaping is ok so you can privately study the session afterwards, but posting it on different sites is bigtime discouraged. 

The only reason I see for some to post it is for a critique or gettting compliments, and those critiquing have no clue as to what is actually going on.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

To each their own!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree, Cliff.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> videotaping is ok so you can privately study the session afterwards,


I would agree with this.. 

The handler can use it as a learning experience, see what kind of progress they are making through the weeks, what if any mistakes they made, the dog made or even the helper.

I guess like Cliff and Lisa said, To each their own!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I have all kinds of training videos on you tube. Mostly, it is for the people I train with to watch and for me as well. Not that many other people watch them. I have, on occasion, seen people post one or two on boards with varying comments from the peanut gallery. So what? I am a female doing what men do, you think people don't or haven't had something to say about that? If I cared what people said about me, I probably would have killed myself by now. :smirk:
Also, who cares if they understand it? That sounds a tad like insecurity to me. Almost everyone in dogs disagrees about training, and huge numbers of people do not know how to train, so, what difference does it make what their opinion is? I am curious how you keep your training private if people are watching. Whether there is video or not, people will still have opinions and they will express them. Good luck controling that aspect, never seen anyone succeed at controlling what people have to say in all the years I have done SchH but hey, if you think you can, knock yourself out!  
As for creating problems, that only happens if you allow it to. If these so called "idiots" can disrupt things that easily, you have a problem anyway. Either you don't believe in your own training, or someone you are training with doesn't believe in it. If you are talking about people opposed to dog training making problems, I guess that's the chance you take when you train SchH dogs. However, if the training is humane, you don't have anything to worry about in that regard either. I am not one of the hide it or make up nice stories about what SchH protection is. There is nothing wrong with SchH training, there is only a problem if you are an abusive "idiot".
Last, watching a video does not bestow knowledge, ability or talent on the viewer, so what people get for free doesn't bother me either. I give lots of advice for free but that doesn't mean the people I give advice to will be able to use it or decide it is the right advice for them. I bet some even disagree with my advice. I simply offer it and if it helps, it does, if it doesn't, I will somehow manage to live on. I am completely opposed to the SchH money makers, so, I hope anything I offer for free, cuts into their profits.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I publicly post maybe 1% of what I have taped so that I can watch back, get some ideas for myself, and delete. 

Every once in a while I put something together on my YouTube for my friends and family. This is not really for critique but to share with people who actually know me and know my dog, but obviously it's not appropriate for them to be coming to every training session when they are not into Schutzhund themselves. Sort of like making a cute vid of a toddler singing a Christmas carol to share with people who aren't close enough to see you all the time. Many of my friends and family like my dogs and have an interest in them but not in Schutzhund itself, if that makes sense. They don't care (and I don't care) whether the dog is picture perfect in the video, they just like to see us doing what we spend the majority of our time doing and having fun. I'm actually starting to reconnect with a relative I haven't seen in about 20 years through our love of dogs and sharing our dogs together.

If my helper is in the video then I always run it by him first. I don't post videos of other people/dogs unless they've asked.

However, along the lines of what Art is saying, even my videos made during training sessions that I do share don't really show "training". For example the last few videos I shared with my family were one of Nikon doing the first part of the SchH1 protection, and doing the obedience heeling pattern. In the protection vid the dog is offlead (and I don't use an e-collar) and in the obedience vid the dog is on lead with a Fursaver (preparing for an SDA trial where we had to go back and do the on-lead obedience first). So they are vids from "training" sessions but basically showing off a near-finished product.

The videos of actual training I do have and share are several videos I made (again for a good friend I had in mind, not just any creeper out there) of freeshaping a hold and the retrieve. We found several videos showing this technique but with dogs that were obviously already trained to retrieve, then had gone back and made videos of each step. We wanted some videos of a dog actually learning the behaviors, so I made some that show the dog's actual first time working on the hold, taking the dowell, retrieving on flat, etc. to get a more realistic feel for the process. But like I said, we did this for a specific reason, I don't really care what Joe Q Public has to say about the videos.

Currently where I train you have to be a member and have a certain understanding of the training before you are even allowed to take pics or videos even of yourself. Newbies and visitors are absolutely not allowed to take pics or videos.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Do what you want. If you think people are going to steal your mojo then by all means keep it hidden. But your giving it away BS makes me puke. Pay to play training is killing this sport.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> "People pay a lot of money to learn how to do this, why would you give it to them for free?"


To each their own, but I find this an odd comment. Unless you are putting together a training video a-la Leerburg, how would you be "giving it for free?"

The training videos I've seen include the dog working...hardly some "instructional video." I really don't see how seeing your dog work would be assisting people in any way.

Also, SchH clubs will often let people go out to "check things out." To me, that's a lot closer to free instruction than a video online as you can actually be around for all the conversations going on while the dogs are working.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> Perhaps someone can enlighten me as to why filming and publicly posting video of training is so popular?


I think some people do it with the good intention that they helping others by getting more information out there.

Others, however, are just "LOOK AT ME!!!! LOOK AT ME!!!!!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am proud of my pup when we see progress...want to share it~but I don't post vids on boards or FB.
Now and then I do only with my breeders puplist so others with littermates can see where we are with our level of training.
On FB I see quite a few vids of people posting their sessions, and I love watching them, regardless of why they are posting them. I say post away!!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Zahnburg said:


> There are quite a few people who post video of training sessions on the internet. I, for one, am completely opposed to this practice for several reasons. One, To me training is private. What my dog looks like and what I need to do to make training is nobodys business. Training is not about making the dog look good, it is to isolate and fix problems, trial day is when the dog must look good. Two, Not everyone watching the video is going to understand the training. It only takes one idiot that does not know what they are looking at to create problems. Three, While I do not entirely subscribe to this idea I will include it. A good friend of mine once said "People pay a lot of money to learn how to do this, why would you give it to them for free?"
> 
> For these reasons, and others, I do not allow any of my training to be filmed much less publicly posted on the internet.
> 
> Perhaps someone can enlighten me as to why filming and publicly posting video of training is so popular?


What you got some sorta new fandango triple secret Schutzhund


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Joker said:


> What you got some sorta new fandango triple secret Schutzhund


 
:toasting:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Joker said:


> What you got some sorta new fandango triple secret Schutzhund


Mike, sometimes you say exactly the right thing! LOL!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Mike, sometimes you say exactly the right thing! LOL!


I'm no stranger to saying and doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Vandal said:


> Also, who cares if they understand it? That sounds a tad like insecurity to me. Almost everyone in dogs disagrees about training, and huge numbers of people do not know how to train, so, what difference does it make what their opinion is? I am curious how you keep your training private if people are watching. Whether there is video or not, people will still have opinions and they will express them. Good luck controling that aspect, never seen anyone succeed at controlling what people have to say in all the years I have done SchH but hey, if you think you can, knock yourself out!
> As for creating problems, that only happens if you allow it to. If these so called "idiots" can disrupt things that easily, you have a problem anyway. Either you don't believe in your own training, or someone you are training with doesn't believe in it. If you are talking about people opposed to dog training making problems, I guess that's the chance you take when you train SchH dogs. However, if the training is humane, you don't have anything to worry about in that regard either.


I agree with Anne. As a novice to Schutzhund, I have searched out and seen many, many videos posted publically showing trials and training. There is no way in heck that I could watch those videos and then go replicate that myself without help from some sort of experienced trainer or professional. So to say people "give it away for free" doesnt make much sense for me. 

If you are making money off your training methods, then I understand not wanting someone filming the step-by-step process. That's up to you, and I dont begrudge you that. 
But why criticize another trainer for posting his/her videos? As long as all the people on the video agree to do so, why would you care? If their methods are trash, then people who matter are going to figure that out. I know that just because I see something in a video, that doesn't mean I'm going to take that advice over my trainers.

For me, videos of training have helped me determine what kind of training methods I like. By watching many different types of training, I was able to tell that the first club I visited was not the right fit for me. If these videos hadnt been out there, and as inexperienced as I was, I might have just jumped on board with this trainer. I would have wasted time and money when there was a better option out there because I didn't know what I was looking at. Because I had been able to watch other methods, I knew I wanted something different, and was able to find a trainer I really liked at the 2nd club I visited. 

So in my case, these videos were a real benefit and I didn't steal anything from the people in the video. I pay club dues, I am going to invest in personal training and these things have helped me so much more than the videos. But the videos still helped me figure out what I wanted.

If your training methods are correct and you're getting good results, I dont see how other people's videos would be affecting you.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, ya gotta hand it to people posting videos on the computer. Look what it did for Justin Bieber.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

If I had video of Cuddles' obedience phase last week, I'd post it for a laugh. She was doing OK until the dumbbells. She wanted to play tug of war just a little. I could see that she was starting to get spun up mentally. When it came time to do the send out, she was spinning at 30,000 rpm. We heeled, I said "Voraus!" She ran the length of the field (about 100 yards) just as fast as she could. "Good!" I'm thinking. 

I yell "PLATZ!" She spins around in a circle twice, runs back toward me just as fast as she could, runs behind me, and downs "fast, close and straight" at my left side. 

We don't award a "My Dog's Never Done THAT Before!" T-shirt at my club, but if we did, I would have just yelled out "Extra large, please."


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, to each their own. People, like myself, enjoy watching dogs in training and love to see what they do. I'm not trying to steal their mojo.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lesley1905 said:


> I agree, to each their own. People, like myself, enjoy watching dogs in training and love to see what they do. I'm not trying to steal their mojo.


Me too! Love to watch people out with the dogs they love. And a well working team in whatever venue they choose can be a joy to watch.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Gosh, its just dog training. I can understand someone might see something going on in training and say this or that about what it might mean, etc. That's all just talk and speculation. How important is a dog's reputation? Is it ruined in a video showing some work on a possible training issue? I'm just asking. 

Would a stud dog's value be decreased by a training video? Would a competitive dog be embarrassed?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Would the helper be embarrassed?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

That's your choice but don't knock anyone else for doing it.


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

I like to post and share videos with my close dog friends and sometimes on a forum if I want input. I have received some great advice that I would never have gotten before had I not shared a simple training video. Some advice I did not use but was thankful for it anyway. I also personally love seeing videos of other people training his or her dogs. To be honest, tons of my training methods came from watching other people train in video and thinking, "wow, what a great idea. I must try that!". Or on the flip side, I have seen many training videos that made me thin, "works for them but not my cup of tea". I keep this private with myself of course. With having such a small club to go to, I am very limited to other "outside" perspectives and methods. I also love watching others enjoying their dogs as much as I do.

I don't post for a "Look at me" response. I post them for the above. And I also enjoy sending my videos to the breeders of the dogs so that they can see what we are up to and watch how their babies are growing up.

To each his/her own. One of my favorite youtube accounts is Oberdots. His journey with his incredible dog makes me smile every time I watch the videos. Mistakes or not.

In fact I just took video of an adorable female GSD puppy (15 weeks) that I have here for training for a little bit. She was just too cute learning and bouncing into heel position. I think I will post it on my vimeo account so others can enjoy her total utter cuteness and insane intelligence along with me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*


christinaekenn said:



i like to post and share videos with my close dog friends and sometimes on a forum if i want input. I have received some great advice that i would never have gotten before had i not shared a simple training video. 
i think sometimes if someone is giving advice, they need to know what is really going on in the video or their interpretation is going to be jaded.

and i also enjoy sending my videos to the breeders of the dogs so that they can see what we are up to and watch how their babies are growing up.
that is one of the only reasons i do videos, so the breeder and the "puplist" can see our progress

one of my favorite youtube accounts is oberdots. His journey with his incredible dog makes me smile every time i watch the videos. Mistakes or not.

i love watching jason and his pack too! His video's are awesome!

in fact i just took video of an adorable female gsd puppy (15 weeks) that i have here for training for a little bit. She was just too cute learning and bouncing into heel position. I think i will post it on my vimeo account so others can enjoy her total utter cuteness and insane intelligence along with me.
the other night at training, i was thinking "what a shame no one is taping this for the owner, because her dobe was on his first big sleeve and doing so well, should have been recorded for her to watch. When you are doing the handling, you don't get to enjoy the total greatness of the dog and their progress.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with what Christina said ... and not just because she likes Ike and Dottie's videos :laugh:

The videos I like best are the kinds where the trainers take us through the teaching process step by step, session by session - like what Lies and my friend Louise (loulovesbodes) did with clicker retrieve. I find those to be immensely helpful. To me it's all about sharing knowledge and ideas ... and occasional cute and funny ones don't hurt either!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I originally did that because all I could find were videos of dogs that could already do a fabulous retrieve and then went through very quickly and showed the steps. I wanted to see what it looked like, as it was being trained.


----------

